# Another tragedy - dog removed after a baby dies



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Family Dog Seized After Sudden Death Of Baby


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

As usual no actual details of what happened.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

As Wiz has said, there are no details at all.

Was this an attack (and if so, how did it happen that a large, powerful dog was able to make physical contact with such a tiny child)? or has there been something as tragic a SID they think might be linked to an allergy? or has the dog caused an accident e.g. knocked over a Moses basket, that has resulted in the death of this child? Poor baby, and poor parents - they must be distraught!

I have never had a husky, but I imagine that they are a dog that needs a lot of exercise - if s/he hasn't been properly walked due to the parents being exhausted or wrapped up in their new baby, I could imagine that the dog could become excessively boisterous and be a danger.

My prayers are with the family - what a terrible tragedy.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

According to the ambulance services the baby suffered terrible injuries. It hasn't been said who they think is responsible for the injuries just that the dog has been removed as part of their enquiries.

Pontyberem baby death: Police seize family's Alaskan malamute dog after sudden death of six-day-old baby who suffered "terrible injuries" - Mirror Online


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So it happens again! &#128545; six day old baby killed because she was left unattended around the family dog, six days old and no bigger than a rabbit. With a dog with such high prey drive who on earth would do that? an alien member to the family and the dog supposed to know the difference between ragging it or a squeaky toy. So bloody disgusting and also so annoying if the dog pictured on the news is the actual dog - it's not a Mal, has blue eyes and Husky markings, not the cap of a Mal. Obviously sold to the parents as a Mal and very badly bred, to say the least, at best its a 'Huskamute', the size looks too big to be a true Husky, so I don't doubt there is Mal in there somewhere. I see this constantly on pets4homes, misleading adverts and people not knowing what they are actually buying. 

Regardless of what the dog is, a beautiful baby has lost her tiny little life and its absolutely soul destroying that people just don't learn by the accounts that have already happened. So tragic.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Malmum said:


> So it happens again! 😡 *six day old baby killed because she was left unattended around the family dog*, six days old and no bigger than a rabbit. With a dog with such high prey drive who on earth would do that? an alien member to the family and the dog supposed to know the difference between ragging it or a squeaky toy. So bloody disgusting and also so annoying if the dog pictured on the news is the actual dog - it's not a Mal, has blue eyes and Husky markings, not the cap of a Mal. Obviously sold to the parents as a Mal and very badly bred, to say the least, at best its a 'Huskamute', the size looks too big to be a true Husky, so I don't doubt there is Mal in there somewhere. I see this constantly on pets4homes, misleading adverts and people not knowing what they are actually buying.
> 
> Regardless of what the dog is, a beautiful baby has lost her tiny little life and its absolutely soul destroying that people just don't learn by the accounts that have already happened. So tragic.


*You can't say that no details have been released yet, or have I missed something.*


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The actual Mal pictured in reports (not the blue eyed one ) belongs to a well known breeder in the US and she is furious that he's been used without her permission. To be fair he's in all the papers, the sun, mirror, guardian, telegraph etc and on all news sights. They must have just googled a Mal and decided to use that - pity they didn'th notice the difference between him and said dog that apparently attacked the child. Mother having found the baby lying next to the dog with injuries. Where the hell was she when all this happened? Surely there would have been some noise!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Sun is saying the dog attacked the child.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

So the dog actually bit the baby's head off hmy: where on earth was the mother whilst that was happening?!:cursing:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's what The Sun is saying!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the headline


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> So the dog actually bit the baby's head off hmy: where on earth was the mother whilst that was happening?!:cursing:


There are more details on the updated version and live updates that supposed to come from neighbours witness accounts.

Pontyberem baby death: Live updates as six-day-old baby dies after suffering "terrible injuries" - police seize family&#039;s dog - Daily Record

Have replied on one of the various other threads too, so wont duplicate, apart from to say so sad and devastated for the poor baby and parents.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

So a family expecting a new baby buys a dog from a bloke down the pub cos it's a nice big cute fluffy dog. And then leaves it alone with a newborn baby????

Call me old fashioned but to me this is just lack of common sense and self preservation (in terms of genes rather than ones self). 

I feel bad saying it but it is natural selection at work. 

What a horrendous thing to have happened and I really do feel for the family, but that's another baby and another dog killed by human stupidity, and another breed to be persecuted.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i don't know seems they are having a bigger investigation into this than usual with dog bits so i wonder if something else has gone on and they have just jumped to conclusions that it was the dog. even if it was the dog, where were her parents?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor baby, I don't know whether to cry or be sick


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahem....



Malmum said:


> TMother having found the baby lying next to the dog with injuries. Where the hell was she when all this happened? Surely there would have been some noise!


speculating?



Wiz201 said:


> So the dog actually bit the baby's head off hmy: where on earth was the mother whilst that was happening?!:cursing:


speculating?



astro2011 said:


> That's what The Sun is saying!


tabloid newsparer speculating?



Sarah H said:


> So a family expecting a new baby buys a dog from a bloke down the pub cos it's a nice big cute fluffy dog. And then leaves it alone with a newborn baby????
> 
> Call me old fashioned but to me this is just lack of common sense and self preservation (in terms of genes rather than ones self).
> 
> ...


speculatation?

now, tell me guys, what is the difference between dog forum speculation and tabloid newspaper speculation?

why is it, without fail, and on cue, that within hours of the story breaking, and without any actual facts or details having been reported as yet, that that within a page, these threads about dogs killing children always resort to lectures about dog being left alone unsupervised with child, so on so forth?


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

All I know is that the papers have quoted that a neighbour has said "The Mother is devastated and was screaming the dog ate my babys head he said it was my fault"  
But that's not been confirmed yet nor has an attack ? The dog could have knocked over the pram and the baby fell out head 1st  I am not relying on the newspapers tho they never get full facts before they release "news" so its all speculatation and gossip at the moment ...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> now, tell me guys, what is the difference between dog forum speculation and tabloid newspaper speculation?
> 
> why is it, without fail, and on cue, that within hours of the story breaking, and without any actual facts or details having been reported as yet, that that within a page, these threads about dogs killing children always resort to lectures about dog being left alone unsupervised with child, so on so forth?


It's true there's actually nothing that says the dog killed the baby, just that it has been seized.

I stick by my comments though, why would you buy a big, strong, working dog breed from a dog down the pub, with little knowledge of the dogs' history, when you're expecting a baby. And THEN leave it alone with the baby???

Ok so there's a lot of newspaper speculation, and tabloids doing a good stir of an already volatile situation, but when such a tragic even happens there will always be speculation and hear-say from various sources, and we may never know what really happened, but people never seem to learn when it comes to babies and dogs. I wonder how many more babies, and therefore dogs, will have to die before people start using their brains?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> It's true there's actually nothing that says the dog killed the baby, just that it has been seized.
> 
> I stick by my comments though, why would you buy a big, strong, working dog breed from a dog down the pub, with little knowledge of the dogs' history, when you're expecting a baby. And THEN leave it alone with the baby???
> 
> Ok so there's a lot of newspaper speculation, and tabloids doing a good stir of an already volatile situation, but when such a tragic even happens there will always be speculation and hear-say from various sources, and we may never know what really happened, but people never seem to learn when it comes to babies and dogs. I wonder how many more babies, and therefore dogs, will have to die before people start using their brains?


same post, same answer

you are just repeating your speculation.

how do you_ know_ this, i mean _literally, actually_ "know"


> why would you buy a big, strong, working dog breed from a dog down the pub, with little knowledge of the dogs' history, when you're expecting a baby. And THEN leave it alone with the baby???


what is your categorical source, evidence, and proof for this statement

why is your approach any different to The Sun?

why is it even appropriate for people in newspapers or dog forums to even make comments in these fashions prior to actual facts and evidence?
isn't that akin to exploiting a tragic situation for ones own ends?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

People are only saying what's being told.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> People are only saying what's being told.


"told"

and by whom?


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> "told"
> 
> and by whom?


All those trustworthy reporters


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

By the press. I don't like to assume, but I think in this instance the dog was involved. Also I can say what I like. I happen to own a malamute so the last thing I want is for the breed to be judged.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> By the press. I don't like to assume, but I think in this instance the dog was involved. Also I can say what I like. I happen to own a malamute so the last thing I want is for the breed to be judged.


then if you dont like to assume, why not just assume?

why not just wait instead until the facts come out, then comment?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Isn't the point of posting the news on this site to talk and debate about it? 

The journalists try and get the best story out of what's happened, and if this means skewing what people have said to get a better story then that's what we get as 'news'.

I'm just commenting on what has been reported, I'll be extremely glad if it turns out that the dog isn't involved, as I'm sure we all will.

We probably won't hear much more about this other than if anyone gets charged or the dog killed. Very sad for all involved.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Tails and Trails said:


> then if you dont like to assume, why not just assume?
> 
> why not just wait instead until the facts come out, then comment?


Stop picking on Astro. A baby has died, people will speculate on here they always do. If you don't like it then don't continue reading the thread.


----------



## Dwavid (Apr 28, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I happen to own a malamute so the last thing I want is for the breed to be judged.


Yep I agree it is not nice when a whole breed gets judged due to the actions of a tiny percentage of that breed, and it should stop.
At the end of the day the breed of dog is regardless and quite frankly pointless, after all any breed of dog could kill a six day old baby.

If it is true that the dog attacked the baby then the real issue here is one of dog ownership, in that the owners allowed a baby to be left alone or in a vulnerable position with the dog.

Action does need to be taken with regards to dog ownership, not more BSL as it does not work, but instead proper controls for ownership and breeding need to be in place or more adults, children, babies or other animals will be attacked.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

metaldog said:


> Stop picking on Astro. A baby has died, people will speculate on here they always do. If you don't like it then don't continue reading the thread.


Why would I be picking on astro ?

Alternatively I could be replying to someone that addressed me

Its a discussion . It works this way.
People disagree . They say why

I have no interest in personalization

"A baby has died people will always speculate" - Precisely ! Thats what I'm talking about . that's what I disagree with . I find it unethical and very wrong under the circumstances .
then the same people will complain about the way tabloids approach the issue whilst posting in the same style as tabloids


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Tails and Trails said:


> Why would I be picking in astro ?
> 
> Alternatively I could be replying to soneone that addressed me
> 
> ...


I disagree with you.

I think you are off topic and it is turning a thread about a dog being seized by the police into your personal crusade against internet speculation. It is not the appropriate thread IMO.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh no  poor poor little baby


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

metaldog said:


> I disagree with you.
> 
> I think you are off topic and it is turning a thread about a dog being seized by the police into your personal crusade against internet speculation. It is not the appropriate thread IMO.


You didnt say which disagree with ?

You say personal crusade, I say comment and opinion . Or is all comment and opinion on all threads personal crusade ?

My comment and opinion is based upon my genuine principle and ethics

It is ironic to me that my comments that complain about people speculating and judging a situation prior to holding facts, in connection to a terrible tragedy, would be described as inappropriate?

If many people on a thread have posted speculative comments and made judgments without knowing all the actual facts, how is commenting upon those posts on the thread then off topic


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I await further details

However this seems to be the 3rd or 4th one this year alone, which is more than usually happens in an entire year. When will people learn?? With a baby that small it could be anything, the skull is not yet fused (afaik) and so any injury even slight could cause death. Would be surprised if he HV or midwife hadnt warned them about babies and dogs unsupervised, as most HV's I know do so nowadays.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

how very sad for all concerned.....now those arguing quit, why should a thread have to be closed to get the point across, my goodness....


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Sad sad news- seriously wondering why absolutely no news programme/radio bulletin i have seen or heard has ever had anyone saying that children should not be left unattended with dogs.


Seriously why not?

Yeah I know LOADS of people do it, but many do not know the risks.

Absolutely tragic and I feel for the families involved in all of these cases.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Absolutely horrendous, for everyone.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything further about this??


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Apollo for gods sake- does that really need to be posted.

The infant is dead. Don't be so gory, that is sick.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My heart breaks for the family - to of welcomed a new baby just a few short days ago and now be faced with such a tragedy 


I see no point in trying to guess what happened or to lay blame with anyone...


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Heard earlier that the dog just fell asleep on the kid?? 

Surely they wouldn't seize a dog for that???


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Julesky said:


> Apollo for gods sake- does that really need to be posted.
> 
> The infant is dead. Don't be so gory, that is sick.


Im sorry. though ive just realised this has already been said earlier on in the thread so how am I being gory by asking a question. Which I now seems has already been talked about


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

You really think the baby would be airlifted to hospital if that were the case Apollo? Now I know it doesn't matter on the state of a body, a doctor has to declare it dead but do you really see them using a helicopter when effectively the baby was dead and had no chance of recovery?

There's a load of sensationalism going around at the moment. Let's wait until the facts are actually known.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Goblin said:


> You really think the baby would be airlifted to hospital if that were the case Apollo? Now I know it doesn't matter on the state of a body, a doctor has to declare it dead but do you really see them using a helicopter when effectively the baby was dead and had no chance of recovery?
> 
> There's a load of sensationalism going around at the moment. Let's wait until the facts are actually known.


I didnt see anything about the baby being airlifted to hospital. Hence me asking about any news. I dont appreciate being jumped on for writing something thats already been written. This is something I had only just seen as I was looking after my child whose just gone to bed. I'm not going to apologise again for asking a question. Though I have already removed the part someone found offensive


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> Im sorry. though ive just realised this has already been said earlier on in the thread so how am I being gory by asking a question. Which I now seems has already been talked about


Two wrongs do not make a right. So maybe if you paused for a minute you'd realise how trashy and out of place the sentence and the EEEK face made you look like a ghoul.

Thanks for removing it though- I found it extremely tasteless.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Julesky said:


> Two wrongs do not make a right. So maybe if you paused for a minute you'd realise how trashy and out of place the sentence and the EEEK face made you look like a ghoul.
> 
> Thanks for removing it though- I found it extremely tasteless.


I understand what you mean but it was really an omg face rather than an eek I just couldnt find an omg one. Its a terrible thing to think about but unfortunialty something has happened though hopefully what the mother said was a statement made out of shock though thats obviously of no comfort to the family either way


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Poor baby, I don't know whether to cry or be sick


i have cried again at another sad sorry senseless loss of an innocent life  i thought i was gonna throw up during that report managed not to just heaving with tears instead , 

rest in peace baby

no doubt the poor dog will have to die also ,

i wonder how many dogs are been given up after these horrific events recently


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Well on the ITV news it said that the baby was airlifted to hospital but could not be revived and that the family dog had been seized .. I remember the last attack on the news last week and they said that the dog had been destroyed after causing severe injuries .. I don't think that the dog has actually bitten the baby the news reporter said that the baby was found next to the dog and he said nothing about horrific/severe injuries..
Maybe the dog was found lying on the baby and was smothered ..
This does not sound like a normal dog/child attack as in normal I mean child being bitten !
I may be completely wrong but a neighbour had grabbed the dog in the street and said that it looked fine (I am guessing she meant no blood on it) 
Anyway its tragic that poor little baby and the family must be absolutely devastated ..


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

This is just awful


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

lisaslovelys said:


> Well on the ITV news it said that the baby was airlifted to hospital but could not be revived and that the family dog had been seized .. I remember the last attack on the news last week and they said that the dog had been destroyed after causing severe injuries .. I don't think that the dog has actually bitten the baby the news reporter said that the baby was found next to the dog and he said nothing about horrific/severe injuries..
> Maybe the dog was found lying on the baby and was smothered ..
> This does not sound like a normal dog/child attack as in normal I mean child being bitten !
> I may be completely wrong but a neighbour had grabbed the dog in the street and said that it looked fine (I am guessing she meant no blood on it)
> Anyway its tragic that poor little baby and the family must be absolutely devastated ..


Apparently it was the amubulance staff said the baby had 'terrific injuries'


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Apparently it was the amubulance staff said the baby had 'terrific injuries'


Which could mean internal injuries and broken bones if the dog had jumped or lain on the baby.

I guess we'll find out, in time.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate all this speculation like vultures descending and picking over a body. Surely it is best left until the facts emerge? Friends and relatives of the family can read this and I would hate them to see all this goulish fascination, it is very distasteful to me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Malmum said:


> So it happens again! 😡 six day old baby killed because she was left unattended around the family dog, six days old and no bigger than a rabbit. With *a dog with such high prey drive* who on earth would do that? an alien member to the family and the dog supposed to know the difference between ragging it or a squeaky toy. So bloody disgusting and also so annoying if the dog pictured on the news is the actual dog - it's not a Mal, has blue eyes and Husky markings, not the cap of a Mal. Obviously sold to the parents as a Mal and very badly bred, to say the least, at best its a 'Huskamute', the size looks too big to be a true Husky, so I don't doubt there is Mal in there somewhere. I see this constantly on pets4homes, misleading adverts and people not knowing what they are actually buying.
> 
> My thoughts exactly! How and why was this allowed to happen? Babies are so vulnerable - and it's not as though there isn't plenty of news coverage about this type of horror, and the parents would be unaware.
> 
> Regardless of what the dog is, a beautiful baby has lost her tiny little life and its absolutely soul destroying that people just don't learn by the accounts that have already happened. So tragic.


It's absolutely heartbreaking - I can't imagine what the parents are feeling now, and I doubt that they will ever come to terms with such a tragic and unnecessary loss in such a terrible way.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't feel speculation and rumor are appropriate , so I will just say RIP little one x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> This is the headline


Nice to see an example of honest and objective reporting! - No scaremongering sensationalism there!

This is from a link that someone posted earlier.

Anguished Sharon John, 42, ran to her neighbours in shock after her six-day-old girl was found dead next to their Husky-like pet dog called Nisha.

. *He's blaming me for it - the baby's gone."*

*Sharon had the Husky-like Alaskan Malamute called Nisha after her partner Patric Mullane, 33, brought it home from a night out at the pub.

Mrs Punter (neighbour) said: "They'd had the dog for a few months *because Pat is really soft for dogs.

"He brought it home from the pub because someone had told him they were going to get rid of it.

*"Nisha was about five or six years old but looked older. I think it may have badly treated in the past.
*

Sharon has two other children Harley, five, and Lily-Rose, three, in their terraced house in the village of Pontyberem, near Carmarthen, South Wales.

The family also have another pet dog, a terrier called Roxy, who was later being looked after by Mrs Punter.

Scrap metal dealer Patric and Sharon were taken away from their home to be interviewed by police.

Nisha was seized by police investigating the tragic death.

So they allowed a dog of unknown provenance to get near a tiny baby - a dog brought home on a whim without any ida of the breed or its requirements - what on earth were they thinking. And it looks as though dad is blaming mam if this report is true (IF!)

I can't believe that anyone would take a dog of unknown temperament into a house with small children. It is probably a measure of the animal's tolerance that a tragedy hasn't happened sooner - this small squeaky prey-like creature must have been too much for the dog to resist.

What an awful thing to happen.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

> Dogless said:
> 
> 
> > I hate all this speculation like vultures descending and picking over a body. Surely it is best left until the facts emerge? Friends and relatives of the family can read this and I would hate them to see all this goulish fascination, it is very distasteful to me.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Muze said:


> Heard earlier that the dog just fell asleep on the kid??
> 
> Surely they wouldn't seize a dog for that???


Could be that the parents just wanted the dog out of the house, even if this has been an accident rather than an attack. If a dog was responsible for the death or serious injury of my child, however inadvertently, I wouldn't be able to even look at it.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Police confirmed a post mortem examination will be held to investigate the cause of death before they would confirm if it was a dog attack. 

They would not carry out a postmortem surely if the baby was bitten  I feel so sorry for the mum ...


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

RIP that little Angel that never had a chance at life. Whatever the reason it is so sad.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

It's human nature to try to make sense of really bad, heartbreaking things.

Personally I don't know what happened and won't pretend to, however if these soon to be parents brought a strange dog into their home from a pub trip and left it unattended around the child then they are just as to blame as the dog.

HOWEVER we don't know if that is the case just what the neighbor said. I'm sure the parents are feeling bad enough right now. 

The only thing that I'm mulling over is the "he said it was my fault" part. Strange thing to say. But I'm sure more information will come out over time.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lisaslovelys said:


> Police confirmed a post mortem examination will be held to investigate the cause of death before they would confirm if it was a dog attack.
> 
> They would not carry out a postmortem surely if the baby was bitten  I feel so sorry for the mum ...


Post mortems are carried out after unexpected deaths, unusual circumstances, violent deaths if requested by a coroner. Totally routine. Just why so much speculation on this thread? I cannot understand what purpose is derived from it at all.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> They would not carry out a postmortem surely if the baby was bitten  I feel so sorry for the mum ...


Of course they would!
Honestly, I really don't understand the point of all this speculation and conjecture - it is just in really bad taste. A baby has died, is there really anything to be gained by spouting uninformed theories about it all over the Internet


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

It's just so unbelievably tragic - 6 days old...... 

Whatever happened it's a terrible loss of an innocent little life. So, so sad.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lostbear said:


> So they allowed a dog of unknown provenance to get near a tiny baby - a dog brought home on a whim without any ida of the breed or its requirements - what on earth were they thinking. And it looks as though dad is blaming mam if this report is true (IF!)
> 
> I can't believe that anyone would take a dog of unknown temperament into a house with small children.


It happens all the time out there in numpty-land.

When I was on the FB pet selling groups, someone took on an adult Bulldog and then complained it had nipped her toddler. Everyone told her to take it back, but she couldn't, apparently, she loved it too much. After a week.

After the second nip, and a lot of truly dangerous advice such as alpha rolling it, she finally admitted her child was more important than the dog, and it went back to the seller. It only came out after a lot of digging, that she wasn't willing or able to keep dog and child separated; had no crate, no baby gates, and saw no reason, why the dog needed its own, space.

That, my friends, is the sum total of common sense today. And if I see one more photo of a child sitting on, hugging, tugging or tormenting a dog, I swear I will join the ranks of those callng for hanging to be brought back!


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Good grief. I'm really quite astounded by all the speculation and pondering surrounding this tragic event. Particularly that of the nature of the poor baby's injuries
We all quite rightly berate the press and general non dog owning public for automatically blaming a dog in these cases. Yet think nothing of automatically blaming the parents with nothing more than Fleet Street tittle tattle to go on?

Massive double standards.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

wannabe dogowner said:


> Good grief. I'm really quite astounded by all the speculation and pondering surrounding this tragic event. Particularly that of the nature of the poor baby's injuries
> We all quite rightly berate the press and general non dog owning public for automatically blaming a dog in these cases. Yet think nothing of automatically blaming the parents with nothing more than Fleet Street tittle tattle to go on?
> 
> Massive double standards.


that was the point i made earlier.

well said


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

How terrible ... Poor little baby and poor family what a terrible thing to have to live with for the rest of your life.. Such a sad story. 
Rest in peace little soul.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whatever happened the loss of a newborn is a tragedy .

Speculation is pointless until we have the facts.


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Very tragic incident. 

Maybe it's time that the press stop reporting on items where they don't have all the information? Trial by media is worst than trial by court (DLT said this only the other day - not that I'm commenting on his guilt/innocence), so needless to say that in many people's eyes, the dog/parent/seller is already guilty without knowing the whole story. Sure, people are entitled to their opinion, but remember that it could well be a media biased opinion. 

IMPO, it's the press that are guilty at this stage, guilty of scaremongering and propoganda!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

You know what's sad as well even if this dog made an honest mistake, which something obviously involving the dog has happened, or it wouldn't have been taken . The family probably won't have it back and it will be put to sleep anyway.. Such a sad sad situation.. It's. Made me want to hug my children and my dogs .


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO START ARRESTING CHARGING AND IMPRISONING THE PARENTS OR ADULTS RESPONSIBLE FOR THESE EVENTS :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

turkeylad said:


> WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO START ARRESTING CHARGING AND IMPRISONING THE PARENTS OR ADULTS RESPONSIBLE FOR THESE EVENTS :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


Easy there tiger. No one has been proved responsible for anything at this stage.
If and when they are, I'll be first in the queue to throw the book at them.
Until then, let's all try to keep an open mind


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

LIYT IS THEY NEVER DO!!


----------



## Agilitygirl14 (Jan 1, 2014)

As sorry as I feel for that poor young baby!., I think that if the parents are thick enough to leave such a big dog with a 6 DAY OLD CHILD,then they shouldn't of had a child in the first place! Very irresponsible! I have never let any of my dogs near my child! Only now I let her with very close supervision! (3) even if a dog is ok with you and has always been with everyone/ children they have met out on walks etc, you can never make sure that the baby/ child doesn't pull the dogs ears/tail/poke eyes etc. Any of these can provoke a dog! It's the parents f*****g fault! They should be to blame, this is why dogs get a bad name too. F*****g irresponsible parenting there! It's disgusting! 

Sorry if I have offended anyone reading this... This is just my opinion..... Thanks,xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Assuming the dog did kill the baby...

Very sad, but how is a high prey driven dog like a Malamute, going to differentiate between a baby and some other small mammal or even a toy. 
The dog supposedly was very friendly to children, but a baby is a different entity from a child out on the street. To the dog a small baby looks and sounds like prey or a toy.

Parents need to realise that almost any dog, but especially big dogs, dogs with high prey drives and dogs with big strong jaws, if left alone around babies and small children, are a serious threat to the youngster's life and assuming otherwise is naive. 
I am not suggesting all parents get rid of their dogs but the dog should be handled carefully during this very sensitive time, and should NEVER be allowed in any position where it could harm the child. All it needs is a quick snap and it could be all over.

Las Vegas Family Dog Kills Baby on First Birthday - "I never thought that dog would do anything to my baby."


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Six days old, two adults, two other children in the house, no one knew about this until the mother found the dog next to the baby and the dog had a white face, not covered in blood as it would have been - all very suspicious. 
I have my views but will keep them to myself until the post mortem confirms the cause. The dog is obviously a crossbreed but the pic has since been removed from both sky and bbc news reports. The truth will out eventually.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

Just seen this in the daily mirror. "Tabloids lead on the death of a six-year-old baby who was apparently mauled by her family's dog.

6 year old baby? Stupid paper


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Kirstyrebe said:


> Just seen this in the daily mirror. "Tabloids lead on the death of a six-year-old baby who was apparently mauled by her family's dog.
> 
> 6 year old baby? Stupid paper


It was 6 WEEKS


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lauren001 said:


> Las Vegas Family Dog Kills Baby on First Birthday - "I never thought that dog would do anything to my baby."


Heartbreaking story.



Malmum said:


> Six days old, two adults, two other children in the house, no one knew about this until the mother found the dog next to the baby and the dog had a white face, not covered in blood as it would have been - all very suspicious.
> The dog is obviously a crossbreed but the pic has since been removed from both sky and bbc news reports. The truth will out eventually.
> Apparently the picture was not "the" dog, but a generic photo taken from the internet - it was removed after the owner breeder of the dog threatened legal action after the unauthorised use of her photograph.
> 
> But you are right, from what I have read, that a neighbour who caught the dog in the street shortly after the accident, said they it looked "normal" - I took this to mean that there were no signs of blood, and the dog did not seem over-excited.





Blitz said:


> It was 6 WEEKS


6 days!

I will be very interested to read the facts of this case - if they ever emerge. I have a feeling that there is much more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Six days old, two adults, two other children in the house, no one knew about this until the mother found the dog next to the baby and the dog had a white face, not covered in blood as it would have been - all very suspicious.
> I have my views but will keep them to myself until the post mortem confirms the cause. The dog is obviously a crossbreed but the pic has since been removed from both sky and bbc news reports. The truth will out eventually.


I see what you are saying and it certainly doesn't sound conclusive- no obvious signs of attack otherwise it would have been called a dog attack straight away. I found the mother saying 'he says it's my fault' rather strange too. However, a 6 day old baby (wasn't it premature too) is vey small, and I suspect even a ragging from such a large powerful dog could kill such a tiny baby.

I think we will just have to wait and see what the autopsy shows.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I should say we know to little: except that the mother went to the neighbour(if not mistaken...) and left baby behind..with a dog...



I dont' want to speculate , but obviously no one should leave a baby alone, even for a moment!!
And it takes lots of caution to introduce new baby to all around ...



How many accidents are caused by older siblings? Yet no rules against having more than one child?


I feel very sorry for all involved...


And children can touch, hug, tug and play with dogs...under supervision...


How otherwise they ever learn ?


I just suspect that genuine mistake might have terrible consequences...


No newborns!!! left unattended with pet animals...or younger children! or left alone!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> *I should say we know to little: except that the mother went to the neighbour(if not mistaken...) and left baby behind..with a dog...*
> 
> I dont' want to speculate , but obviously no one should leave a baby alone, even for a moment!!
> And it takes lots of caution to introduce new baby to all around ...
> ...


I hadn't read this! Dear me - if that's right, what was she thinking?

I think that there is a lot we aren't being told yet about this awful incident - I will be very interested to see what the facts are when thy come out (or_ if _they come out - the newspapers rarely let the truth get in the way of a story).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Malmum said:


> Six days old, two adults, two other children in the house, no one knew about this until the mother found the dog next to the baby and the dog had a white face, not covered in blood as it would have been - all very suspicious.
> I have my views but will keep them to myself until the post mortem confirms the cause. *The dog is obviously a crossbreed* but the pic has since been removed from both sky and bbc news reports. The truth will out eventually.


And prey tell, what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Malmum said:


>


Is that the picture of the actual dog? I smell something fishy but I am trying not to speculate too much at this point. Anything I say would probably only come across as me defending a breed I love.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> And prey tell, what does that have to do with anything?


Be causing crossing changes the temperament of the "breed" take my own mal crosses one is much more like mal in his ways the other is springer like. That how I take the comment anyway


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

There are a few things that are just worrying in the article. Apart from the "my fault" thingy.



> The pet was said by neighbours to have been with the family for just a few months after the little girls father Patrick Mullane arrived home with the animal after a night out.


It begs the question what life had the dog been subjected to before it was given away at the pub?



> Friends said the 33-year-old had rescued the dog, called Nisha, after being told its previous owner was going to have it *destroyed*.


Could the dog have shown temperament issues with the previous owners?



> Police were called to the house that Miss John, 42, shares with Mr Mullane and her two other children Harley, five, and Lily-Rose, three, at about 8.30am yesterday.


I wouldn't bring in any strange, adult dog especially of the size a Mal is with a 5 year old and a 3 year old, let alone whilst being pregnant.



> Miss Prosser, a student, said the couple had not experienced any problems before with their pet, but added that it had been running in and out of the house for the past couple of days.


Sounds like they didn't have much control over the dog if it was running in and out of the house.

What is strange is the BBC are reporting this..


> An Alaskan Malamute was taken away from the house but the cause of the baby's death has not yet been confirmed.
> 
> "We are not going to speculate on reports from people in the community and we respectfully ask that you wait for the investigation to run its proper course,"


Which is strange as reports for the child killed in Blackburn where very straight to the point and confirmed almost right away.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

A Very sad and totally avoidable event... regardless of the dogs temerament, this could very easily have been avoided with some common sense


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sad but I just dont see how anyone with half a brain would just rehome a dog from a pub if they have children.Last year my next door neighbour had a baby and they were sitting in there garden the other side of a 6 ft fence the baby was crying more wimpering and I could not believe the reaction from my dogs,low growling and patroling up and down,they are great with children when we are out but there was something about the noise this little baby was making.So sorry to say I tend to blame humans for most dog attacks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Robert Alleyne on facebook as just commented about this and one of the replies is from a woman saying:



> I am, with a colleague, dealing directly with the family. Please respect that a baby is dead and the press version is not the real version.


Just as I thought. I don't believe for one minute that the press version is correct as a lot of it doesn't add up. There is certainly more going on than what has been told.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> And prey tell, what does that have to do with anything?


Exactly the same as it does if it were a DDB on the front page of the Sun, or a snarling Staff in the Mail, when actually it isn't. Where have you been? people have said that eons of times on here - why different because I'VE said it? Prejudiced - much! 
Mals will end up in rescues because of reporting like that, stupid people being scared that their own one may turn. THATS EXACTLY WHAT THAT MEANS - so PRAY (lol) no more!

News filtering through that the dog is not being blamed now, even more of a concern that it was wrongly named - RESCUE SITES have added. Not seen this on BBC but wondering how true it is but suspected foul play all along, too many inconsistencies for it to be valid IMO.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

LostGirl said:


> Be causing crossing changes the temperament of the "breed" take my own mal crosses one is much more like mal in his ways the other is springer like. That how I take the comment anyway


Which is irrelevant...

The breed matters not, be that pure, cross or a mongrel. Where they came from matters not, be that a pup, paper, breeder, or rescue..

Funny how some people are quick to defend the breed, yet when others do the same with other breeds they are jumped on as it isn't relevant...

No one even knows if the dog/s were even to blame for this death..yet people that are quick to say that banning breeds who idiots can own is fine, but are the first to defend their breed without any true facts beyond a baby has died (tragically ) and a dog has been seized..nothing more..


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Malmum said:


> Exactly the same as it does if it were a DDB on the front page of the Sun, or a snarling Staff in the Mail, when actually it isn't. Where have you been? people have said that eons of times on here - why different because I'VE said it? Prejudiced - much!
> Mals will end up in rescues because of reporting like that, stupid people being scared that their own one may turn. THATS EXACTLY WHAT THAT MEANS - so PRAY (lol) no more!
> 
> News filtering through that the dog is not being blamed now, even more of a concern that it was wrongly named - RESCUE SITES have added. Not seen this on BBC but wondering how true it is but suspected foul play all along, too many inconsistencies for it to be valid IMO.


It isn't different..that is the point...

Especially after a comment that you posted a few days ago


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So tragic


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Exactly the same as it does if it were a DDB on the front page of the Sun, or a snarling Staff in the Mail, when actually it isn't. Where have you been? people have said that eons of times on here - why different because I'VE said it? Prejudiced - much!
> Mals will end up in rescues because of reporting like that, stupid people being scared that their own one may turn. THATS EXACTLY WHAT THAT MEANS - so PRAY (lol) no more!
> 
> *News filtering through that the dog is not being blamed now,* even more of a concern that it was wrongly named - RESCUE SITES have added. Not seen this on BBC but wondering how true it is but suspected foul play all along, too many inconsistencies for it to be valid IMO.


Have you got any links to this Malmum?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

metaldog said:


> Have you got any links to this Malmum?


Post mortem will not be carried out till the end of the week, so there will be no news till then.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Supposition.. IF it's nothing to do with the dog, can't someone, such as the Kennel Club sue the papers for defamation/libel to help cover the cost of all the huskies which will likely be needing a place in an already over stretched dog rescue system as a direct result of the media misinformation? I doubt it but live in hope.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The last word!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Which is irrelevant...
> 
> The breed matters not, be that pure, cross or a mongrel. Where they came from matters not, be that a pup, paper, breeder, or rescue..
> 
> ...


No it shouldn't matter at all, for me it's ways a irresponsible person behind it some people just like to whole "my friends nan had one of those dogs and it ate the postman" type things. Even one person I know said "you don't ever hear of labs or jack Russell's killing do you" she was shown some articles at showed. Her how wrong she was


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Such a tragic story..I hope it doesnt impact on husky type dogs badly, also hope it encourages parents to keep a close eye on their kids with dogs.
It is quite an inconsistent story (according to news sources) with a neighbour saying the dog had no blood on it and the poor baby very injured. Very sad situation for all concerned.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We don't know if the dog had anything to do with it yet just that he was seized yet you already have people calling to ban the breed and all sorts .

I can't imagine what the family is going through. To suddenly lose such a young baby like that


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

From what I was reading they have 3 or 4 of these dogs.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Such a tragic story..*I hope it doesnt impact on husky type dogs badly*, also hope it encourages parents to keep a close eye on their kids with dogs.
> It is quite an inconsistent story (according to news sources) with a neighbour saying the dog had no blood on it and the poor baby very injured. Very sad situation for all concerned.


Dunno. There are all too many people getting huskies and similar dogs on the basis of their looks, having no idea what input they require, having done no research, with lifestyles that aren't conducive to having any dog, let alone one needing as much excersise as a husky or malamute, and with such a pronounced prey drive. If it makes idiots think twice before getting a husky, malamute (or any other dog) that's all to the good. Loads of them are dumped in rescues as it is; people who got a cute puppy and never thought it through.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Such a tragic story..*I hope it doesnt impact on husky type dogs badly, *also hope it encourages parents to keep a close eye on their kids with dogs.
> It is quite an inconsistent story (according to news sources) with a neighbour saying the dog had no blood on it and the poor baby very injured. Very sad situation for all concerned.


Actually, I hope it does - at least in so far as I hope it puts these idiots off owning this breed, the idiots that have no idea of the breed's requirements and get them because the like the look for them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure most serious husky people would be happy if this did mean less people ran out and bought one because omg so pretty or I want a dog that looks like a wolf. They're not easy dogs by any means and far too many people get them then rehome when the dogs don't get enough exercise and starting eating the house or don't recall.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I think most husky / sled dog owners and lovers are hoping that it doesn't encourage idiots to buy them thinking they are a fighting / aggressive dog 

That and we are praying people do not start to dump their dogs in fear that they one day become aggressive, the rescues are full as it is


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Such a tragedy 

Until we know the full facts it is impossible to form an opinion.

It is, however, very difficult to imagine how a dog can be held responsible for such an event. 

No doubt, the truth will be uncovered in time.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll wait for the facts on this one its tragic though.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is that the picture of the actual dog? I smell something fishy but I am trying not to speculate too much at this point. Anything I say would probably only come across as me defending a breed I love.


No - generic picture - was removed from papers etc because the owner complained about unauthorised use.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Such a tragedy
> 
> Until we know the full facts it is impossible to form an opinion.
> 
> .


hasnt stopped plenty of people on here or in the tabloids


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MLB said:


> Robert Alleyne on facebook as just commented about this and one of the replies is from a woman saying:
> 
> Just as I thought. I don't believe for one minute that the press version is correct as a lot of it doesn't add up.* There is certainly more going on than what has been told*.


I totally agree with you - we are not being given even half the information here. There is a lot that is being keep quiet for one reason or another.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Tails and Trails said:


> Ahem....
> 
> always resort to lectures about dog being left alone unsupervised with child, so on so forth?


Could be because the vast majority of these attacks ARE the result of no supervision 
The story doesn't add up and the fact the media and police refuse to release any details of the so called attack and the dog is still alive day as a lot.
I have a 2yr old and am due my 2nd son in 5 weeks, no way in hell would i leave them with my Mal unattended it'd common sense. Careful supervision and boundaries create lifelong respect and friendship between kids and dogs, my son learned to walk by holding onto Shorty and she would moved forward with him, she has the patience of a saint with him


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Malmum said:


> Exactly the same as it does if it were a DDB on the front page of the Sun, or a snarling Staff in the Mail, when actually it isn't. Where have you been? people have said that eons of times on here - why different because I'VE said it? Prejudiced - much!
> Mals will end up in rescues because of reporting like that, stupid people being scared that their own one may turn. THATS EXACTLY WHAT THAT MEANS - so PRAY (lol) no more!
> 
> *News filtering through that the dog is not being blamed now,*
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I've felt the same about this all the way through.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> hasnt stopped plenty of people on here or in the tabloids


I have no idea why you take such issue with people wondering what is going on? It's a forum full of opinions and discussions, and this story has hit a nerve or upset a lot of people.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I think suggesting time and time again that these results are because people are idiots is a bit harsh. 
Yes getting a dog without a history is not a good idea but many of us here have dogs with little history but the father seemed to have hated the idea of the dog being given to a shelter or PTS. 
Yes leaving dogs alone near a child is an awful idea but the exhaustion of parenting a newborn, I can only imagine. I know we left the house door open all night when we had a puppy. These are very clever dogs who can work out doors/baby gates etc. That isn't an excuse but it could be the day the dog worked out the door. 
Yes there needs to be more information about leaving dogs and children but from what I can gather this is just a very tragic incident of dog lovers who got it badly wrong. 
I don't even jump to the conclusion that the dog suffered abuse beforehand. Prey drive and dogs being playful can easily result in things going wrong unsupervised. 
I wouldn't be suprised if there was little noise. So am not sure about the assumptions that the mother was ignoring the child or not around. 
I do hope people stop assuming dogs have endless patience or that dogs have morals and ethics but this may not have changed what had happened. 

I am not sure either that we can prevent every injury or death, its tragic but if this child died in a car accident then I doubt it would have made the news.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Starlite said:


> Could be because the vast majority of these attacks ARE the result of no supervision
> The story doesn't add up and the fact the media and police refuse to release any details of the so called attack and the dog is still alive day as a lot.
> I have a 2yr old and am due my 2nd son in 5 weeks, no way in hell would i leave them with my Mal unattended it'd common sense. Careful supervision and boundaries create lifelong respect and friendship between kids and dogs, my son learned to walk by holding onto Shorty and she would moved forward with him, she has the patience of a saint with him


Im not too sure that details from other unrelated incidents are admissible as evidence or facts or proof in a current incident 

Can you imagine the justice system if that was how it worked?

ummmm....information not available until investigations are complete isnt the same thing as "police and media refuse to release any details".
I know we live in a 24/7 gossip junkie whore culture these days, but patience and waiting until one has all the facts before one passes judgement were always good values before the internet came along 

So of course things wouldnt add up if you spend your time trying to make a sum before you have all your figures 
Besides, whose to say it doesnt 'add up' according to _your_ particular theory?

So its not ok for today's daily express, for example, to write a paragraph "police said they would not confirm the baby died from a dog attack until a post mortem examination has been conducted" in a story they headline "horror as dog kills new baby", but its ok for you complain about the parents leaving dog and child alone unattended when their is no actual facts out there _*as yet*_ to state this was so?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have no idea why you take such issue with people wondering what is going on?
> 
> *I dont. I havent*
> 
> It's a forum full of opinions and discussions, and this story has hit a nerve or upset a lot of people.


*I know*.......................


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Starlite said:


> Could be because the vast majority of these attacks ARE the result of no supervision


Yup, I was bitten by a dog in the face as a toddler and that was because my Mam took her eye off me for a few seconds and left me in the living room while she went to fill the kettle. I was crawling around the floor and managed to nip the dogs belly between the palm of my hand and the floor as I went over to see her.

I think that was the one and only time my Mam had left me alone with a dog in the room as a baby, obviously as I got older and learned to respect dogs more she would leave me alone with our own dogs.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

The following needs to be spread around..

http://www.lolathepitty.com/my-dog-bit-my-child/


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Howl said:


> I think suggesting time and time again that these results are because people are idiots is a bit harsh.
> Yes getting a dog without a history is not a good idea but many of us here have dogs with little history but the father seemed to have hated the idea of the dog being given to a shelter or PTS.
> Yes leaving dogs alone near a dog is an awful idea but the exhaustion of parenting a newborn, I can only imagine. I know we left the house door open all night when we had a puppy. These are very clever dogs who can work out doors/baby gates etc. That isn't an excuse but it could be the day the dog worked out the door.
> Yes there needs to be more information about leaving dogs and children but from what I can gather this is just a very tragic incident* of dog lovers who got it badly wrong. *I don't even jump to the conclusion that the dog suffered abuse beforehand. Prey drive and dogs being playful can easily result in things going wrong unsupervised.
> ...


I think this is the problem, and is quite topical because it applies to another thread on here too, LOVE is not enough. Love does not make a responsible owner.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Goblin said:


> The following needs to be spread around..
> 
> http://www.lolathepitty.com/my-dog-bit-my-child/


People should be made so much more aware of this sort of story and the posters and leaflets, etc.

They should be plastered up in areas where children, parents, grandparents, teachers, childminders etc. are likely to be.

Schools should be dealing with it in classrooms too, maybe start in foundation class and take it throughout the school.

Far too many people seem to be SO unaware of the correct way to behave around dogs (and other animals). It really is not that difficult surely?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is that the picture of the actual dog? I smell something fishy but I am trying not to speculate too much at this point. Anything I say would probably only come across as me defending a breed I love.


They originally put that pic up when neighbours spoke of the dog, the pic the other owner complained about was an American Mal who was recently placed best in show. The owner of THAT dog complained to news media and various papers about using a pic of her Mal without her permission, the fact that it was linked to a tragic story and also not even a Mal from the UK. She was livid and quite rightly so Ellen. 
As you have seen, people have already started being slated in the streets when walking their Mals, even their children at school have tried to defend their family pet - like me you have read this on the groups already and THATS why its important to get the breed right and not accuse a breed that isn't actually involved. Why would that be considered acceptable when the breed had nothing to do with this attack? Perhaps because it would be nice to have a Mal responsible for an attack for a change but it if isn't true then its just bull****. Caroline Kisko (Kennel Club) said today that dogs and children should of course be supervised, even more so with a dog that has little history such as a rescue or a dog that has never known children and one suddenly appears on the scene - perhaps someone should tell her shes got that wrong and particular dogs/rescues/breeds are irrelevant, she quite obviously doesn't read expert opinions of folk on pet forums. 
I'm glad that neighbours spoke well of the dog, happy disposition, not dog or child aggressive and couldn't imagine her doing something like this, the fact that she hasn't already been pts speaks volumes.

BTW, I'm glad to see that my posts still generate so much attention, I really should post more often - if only I could be bothered.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> I think this is the problem, and is quite topical because it applies to another thread on here too, LOVE is not enough. Love does not make a responsible owner.


No one is perfect that doesn't equate to lacking responsibility. Making a mistake from fatigue is not the same as being an idiot. I just believe rescue or not any dog could hurt a child but as I said anyone can leave a door open and many dogs can work out doors an baby gates. I know one of mine can work both doors, push open windows and has jumped a baby gate. 
There are many cases that call for changes regarding dog ownership and breeding but until we know what has happened not sure there is any need to call anyone who has lost a child an idiot.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> People should be made so much more aware of this sort of story and the posters and leaflets, etc.
> 
> They should be plastered up in areas where children, parents, grandparents, teachers, childminders etc. are likely to be.
> 
> ...


Would be good if they were also taught in schools


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Howl said:


> No one is perfect that doesn't equate to lacking responsibility. Making a mistake from fatigue is not the same as being an idiot. I just believe rescue or not any dog could hurt a child but as I said anyone can leave a door open and many dogs can work out doors an baby gates. I know one of mine can work both doors, push open windows and has jumped a baby gate.
> There are many cases that call for changes regarding dog ownership and breeding but until we know what has happened not sure there is any need to call anyone who has lost a child an idiot.





Howl said:


> I think suggesting time and time again that these results are because people are idiots is a bit harsh.
> Yes getting a dog without a history is not a good idea but many of us here have dogs with little history but the father seemed to have hated the idea of the dog being given to a shelter or PTS.
> Yes leaving dogs alone near a child is an awful idea but the exhaustion of parenting a newborn, I can only imagine. I know we left the house door open all night when we had a puppy. These are very clever dogs who can work out doors/baby gates etc. That isn't an excuse but it could be the day the dog worked out the door.
> Yes there needs to be more information about leaving dogs and children but from what I can gather this is just a very tragic incident of dog lovers who got it badly wrong.
> ...


Of course no one is perfect, but there are accidents and there is negligence.

If a mother(or anyone in charge of a young child) was standing by a busy main road chatting to a friend and the child dashed out into the road and was run over, who's responsibility would it be? The driver's? The mother's? or would it just be an accident and no one's fault?
The fact is that a high risk factor requires more attention than if the risk factor is low. Standing next to a busy main road requires more vigilance than standing at the end of a quiet cul de sac. Babies and dogs have a risk factor, a recently acquired rescue even more so, so extra vigilance is required. Less than that is negligence and avoidable and, sorry if it offends, but stupid.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Actually, I hope it does - at least in so far as I hope it puts these idiots off owning this breed, the idiots that have no idea of the breed's requirements and get them because the like the look for them.


I know!. What I meant was I hope it doesnt cause a knee jerk reaction with people getting rid of their perfectly friendly pets because of what _might_ happen. TBH Id rather the idiots were put off owning the breed because of the care required instead of a new false reputation as baby killers!
I still cant believe that someone would leave a 6day old baby alone with a dog though, esp if she had only just got out of intensive care. But then again we dont know all the facts and I imagine the stress and tiredness of a new baby and young children as well could affect your thought processes.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Has there been any update on this story? I was confused last night when the news stated, " the police are still trying to determine if the dog was responsible."*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Has there been any update on this story? I was confused last night when the news stated, " the police are still trying to determine if the dog was responsible."*


After 13 pages and various 'newspaper' stories of is gratifying to simply see someone just ask a question and not posit am opinion, judgement , assumption , or theory . and the right question at.

for me , Janice post should be the starting point for athread like this . and. then ONCE. the facts come in THEN all the opinions and criticisms can come in


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Has there been any update on this story? I was confused last night when the news stated, " the police are still trying to determine if the dog was responsible."*


Funny because I was only thinking yesterday with all the dog and child attacks hysteria, it seems to me that somebody is going to attempt to pass off child abuse as a dog attack soon.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> After 13 pages and various 'newspaper' stories of is gratifying to simply see someone just ask a question and not posit am opinion, judgement , assumption , or theory . and the right question at.
> 
> for me , Janice post should be the starting point for athread like this . and. then ONCE. the facts come in THEN all the opinions and criticisms can come in


As far as I can find the dog is still being held and her parents have yet to be interviewed. This was 2 days ago though so I dont know how things have changed. This is so desperately sad  poor baby, parents and dog. Who the hell brings a dog home from a pub though......seriously? x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There are a few articles running about safe dog/child interactions, not keen on some aspects ('dominance' rubbish, & neutering is something that should be carefully researched using scientific evidence)

Never EVER trust a dog with a child: Why ALL dogs are capable of killing | Mail Online

Every dangerous dog has a dangerous owner, says Fleet Street Fox - Fleet Street Fox - Mirror Online



Kitty_pig said:


> As far as I can find the dog is still being held and her parents have yet to be interviewed. This was 2 days ago though so I dont know how things have changed. This is so desperately sad  poor baby, parents and dog. *Who the hell brings a dog home from a pub though......seriously? x*


To be fair, my OH brought a dog (our Rottie mix Bob, he was 10 months old at the time) home from a night fishing at Cromer Pier 5 years ago this June, best thing he's ever caught off there IMO


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> People should be made so much more aware of this sort of story and the posters and leaflets, etc.
> 
> They should be plastered up in areas where children, parents, grandparents, teachers, childminders etc. are likely to be.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, but it needs to be tempered with positive aspects of dog contact.
My grandson was completely, hysterically dog phobic until 2 years ago, this sort of campaign would have fed his phobia .His phobia was caused by his other grandparent's dog who jumped up at him in excitement and nipped his ear, and solved by his mum's friend buying a puppy and involving him all along the way,from selection to walking and feeding. 
He now loves dogs and is desperate for one of his own, really good with Tango and loves walking her with me.
So I think a general 'pet awareness ' sort of programme , with warnings, some body language explanations, some nice, docile ' Pat ' dogs is the way forward, I'd love to be able to put something together . I might have a chat with my grandson's headmaster but he does seem to be very ' anti-dog generally.
So to my mind this is what we should be campaigning for - balanced awareness programmes from an early age.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Has there been any update on this story? I was confused last night when the news stated, " the police are still trying to determine if the dog was responsible."*


There will not be until after the autopsy. Rules on bodies are strict and I can't see them moving until after that to ensure things are done according to the rules. Especially in a case like this where the media are active on the case ready to jump on any irregularities.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> There are a few articles running about safe dog/child interactions, not keen on some aspects ('dominance' rubbish, & neutering is something that should be carefully researched using scientific evidence)
> 
> Never EVER trust a dog with a child: Why ALL dogs are capable of killing | Mail Online
> 
> ...


:lol: bet he didn't expect to catch a pooch on his fishing trip :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> There are a few articles running about safe dog/child interactions, not keen on some aspects ('dominance' rubbish, & neutering is something that should be carefully researched using scientific evidence)
> 
> Never EVER trust a dog with a child: Why ALL dogs are capable of killing | Mail Online
> 
> ...


What bait was he using?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

New David Ryan article.

http://www.dog-secrets.co.uk/yet-another-fatal-dog-attack/


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Snoringbear said:


> New David Ryan article.
> 
> Yet another fatal dog attack


Great article - he really talks sense.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Snoringbear said:


> New David Ryan article.
> 
> Yet another fatal dog attack


Great article , thanks for sharing.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Kirstyrebe said:


> Would be good if they were also taught in schools


Oh no, I thought this one would rear its ugly head. Teachers are expected to teach everything from toilet training to table manners and now this too. Personally I send my son to school for the likes of Maths, English and Science. By the time teachers have dealt with unruly behaviour on a daily basis with very little powers, support or respect then there is very little time to cover the curriculum without adding to it to make up for others' inadequate parenting and lack of common sense.
I BLAME THE TEACHERS


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

cbrookman said:


> Oh no, I thought this one would rear its ugly head. Teachers are expected to teach everything from toilet training to table manners and now this too. Personally I send my son to school for the likes of Maths, English and Science. By the time teachers have dealt with unruly behaviour on a daily basis with very little powers, support or respect then there is very little time to cover the curriculum without adding to it to make up for others' inadequate parenting and lack of common sense.
> I BLAME THE TEACHERS


I agree that teachers are supposed to know everything and teach it to a high standard, which is completely ridiculous. BUT they could get someone (i.e. dog behaviourist, trainer, vet etc) to come in one afternoon and do a talk about dogs, or pets in general. I think it's important that children know the responsibilities involved in having pets (of any kind) and the importance of looking after them properly. You could even get parents to come in and be taught a thing or two as well!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

cbrookman said:


> Oh no, I thought this one would rear its ugly head. Teachers are expected to teach everything from toilet training to table manners and now this too. Personally I send my son to school for the likes of Maths, English and Science. By the time teachers have dealt with unruly behaviour on a daily basis with very little powers, support or respect then there is very little time to cover the curriculum without adding to it to make up for others' inadequate parenting and lack of common sense.
> I BLAME THE TEACHERS


Surely it's part of social education, most of the primary school teachers I've known consider this to be a vital part of a child's developement. I am talking pre-school / primary education alongside health education etc. Any later is too late I feel. 
Also could be introduced into Parentcraft classes.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> New David Ryan article.
> 
> Yet another fatal dog attack


That was a brilliant read, thank you for sharing x


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I agree that teachers are supposed to know everything and teach it to a high standard, which is completely ridiculous. BUT they could get someone (i.e. dog behaviourist, trainer, vet etc) to come in one afternoon and do a talk about dogs, or pets in general. I think it's important that children know the responsibilities involved in having pets (of any kind) and the importance of looking after them properly. You could even get parents to come in and be taught a thing or two as well!!!


I know of a trainer/behaviourist who does exactly this at local primary schools.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Exactly the same as it does if it were a DDB on the front page of the Sun, or a snarling Staff in the Mail, when actually it isn't. Where have you been? people have said that eons of times on here - why different because I'VE said it? Prejudiced - much!
> Mals will end up in rescues because of reporting like that, stupid people being scared that their own one may turn. THATS EXACTLY WHAT THAT MEANS - so PRAY (lol) no more!
> 
> News filtering through that the dog is not being blamed now, even more of a concern that it was wrongly named - *RESCUE SITES have added*. Not seen this on BBC but wondering how true it is but suspected foul play all along, too many inconsistencies for it to be valid IMO.


Yes it's a valid concern. But to be frank with you - if an owner will hand in their beloved pet to a rescue because of a news story then were thy good owners to begin with?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Yes it's a valid concern. But to be frank with you - if an owner will hand in their beloved pet to a rescue because of a news story then were thy good owners to begin with?


Good point, been one of those owners in the past when we had the Shepherds & still am with Bob, never has it crossed my mind to rehome the dogs on the basis of reading a newspaper, so I wonder if the sort of people who give up on their dogs are really worthy of having a dog at all.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Rest In Peace little girl 
Does anybody know what happened to the dog?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The people that will do that are the same people who flew into a panic over the deadly, monster spiders a few months ago  the harmless ones the media decided were suddenly such a threat. If they're stupid enough to give away a family member because of one incident where the dog seemingly wasn't even involved they didn't deserve it in the first place.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Good point, been one of those owners in the past when we had the Shepherds & still am with Bob, never has it crossed my mind to rehome the dogs on the basis of reading a newspaper, so I wonder if the sort of people who give up on their dogs are really worthy of having a dog at all.


Indeed. If there were spates of parents putting kids up for adoption whenever a child did something wrong in the media's eyes we'd all be up in arms calling them sh*** parents


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The people that will do that are the same people who flew into a panic over *the deadly, monster spiders* a few months ago  the harmless ones the media decided were suddenly such a threat. If they're stupid enough to give away a family member because of one incident where the dog seemingly wasn't even involved they didn't deserve it in the first place.


The false widows!

We had a couple of those in the house last week when we brought the ladder in they dropped off it, they'd been asleep I presume. I picked the little beasties up & popped them back in the garage, bless their little hearts, so they will live to savage a Daily Mail reader another day!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> The false widows!
> 
> We had a couple of those in the house last week when we brought the ladder in they dropped off it, they'd been asleep I presume. I picked the little beasties up & popped them back in the garage, bless their little hearts, so they will live to savage a Daily Mail reader another day!


It got to the point I wished they were deadly :frown2: seeing as they only ever bit daily mail readers


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> It got to the point I wished they were deadly :frown2: *seeing as they only ever bit daily mail readers*


:lol: If only


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cbrookman said:


> Oh no, I thought this one would rear its ugly head. Teachers are expected to teach everything from toilet training to table manners and now this too. Personally I send my son to school for the likes of Maths, English and Science. By the time teachers have dealt with unruly behaviour on a daily basis with very little powers, support or respect then there is very little time to cover the curriculum without adding to it to make up for others' inadequate parenting and lack of common sense.
> I BLAME THE TEACHERS


Doesn't have to be the teachers that do it though, one of the trainers where Nan used to go, went into schools with her dog who was also a pat dog and gave lectures to the kids on dog awareness and interaction.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought some pat dogs did go into schools and teach about dog care and how to approach them. Teachers have enough to do it should be the parents teaching them. Of course given how some adults react to dogs that will do more harm than good


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I taught Yr 3 children(7-8 yrs old)for almost 30 yrs.

I took early retirement aged 50 after coping with the restrictions and demands of the National Curriculum and the increasing frustrations of not being able to be have any choice in how to "read my class"and tailor my teaching to their interests and needs.

I was the only real animal lover on the staff and decided to do a "Pets" topic.

I was amazed at how many of my class were terrified of dogs
"my mum stays stay away from them cos they bite"

"my dad says dogs are vicious"etc etc.

This showed itself in the playground-if a stray dog or "latch key" dog came onto the playground most of the children would scream,run away and cause the the possibly calm dog to run ,bark etc 



I talked with my class about which pets they had,which they would like and how to choose sensibly according to the pets needs and the childrens situations.

I arranged -with co-operation from the parents -to let the children bring in their pet-for an hour,a morning or a whole day-depending on the pet.
(We had a few cats,rabbits ,cockatiels,fish,budgies etc-but no dogs)-

They knew I had 2 rescue dogs(both taken in from the streets )and I said that if on the "Pet Day " the children were calm and sensible I would bring my two dogs Ginger and Sandy in for half an hour.

A good number were VERY scared and I had to re-assure them that the dogs were not just going to be let loose in their classroom, but that I and my O.H would walk them slowly around the classroom.

One of the biggest thrills of my career was watching the children who were so scared,stroking my dogs( who were both thrilled to have a fuss. )I had sat with each scared child and guided their hand slowly To see the pleasure this gave them was heartwarming.

We talked about how to approach a dog and how NOT to.

Then we went through what to do or NOT do in the playground if a dog came in and I was SO proud a few days later when on duty that MY children behaved in a sensible way.

I agree that teachers are now responsible for so many things ,but I think every school should have someone to come in and do in a better way what I tried to do.

As I said it was one of the highlights of my career-to take away some of the fear that the children had .

Sorry for a long rambling post-hope you get the gist of what I was trying to say. 

Maureen


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Cross provide free educational talks to any group that want them.
Volunteers will visit, schools, scouts, WI etc and talk about any topic around good pet care. Some volunteers have approved pets that they take with them.

Blue Cross - Book a FREE educational talk


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

cbrookman said:


> Oh no, I thought this one would rear its ugly head. Teachers are expected to teach everything from toilet training to table manners and now this too. Personally I send my son to school for the likes of Maths, English and Science. By the time teachers have dealt with unruly behaviour on a daily basis with very little powers, support or respect then there is very little time to cover the curriculum without adding to it to make up for others' inadequate parenting and lack of common sense.
> I BLAME THE TEACHERS


I am sure there are ways of such valuable knowledge being shared with school children via other, better qualified agencies within the school year.

This happens in schools with many different subjects, I believe, where experts in a certain field visit a school and impart their knowledge, such as the Police, Fire Brigade etc.

No-one is blaming teachers. :confused5:


----------



## Hazy81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lulus mum said:


> I taught Yr 3 children(7-8 yrs old)for almost 30 yrs.
> 
> I took early retirement aged 50 after coping with the restrictions and demands of the National Curriculum and the increasing frustrations of not being able to be have any choice in how to "read my class"and tailor my teaching to their interests and needs.
> 
> ...


The trainer / owner at my obedience school has a project called Woodys Way, where she takes her doges to schools and teaches children how to interact and read the dogs signals so they understand dog behaviours better. It's a great idea.
woodysway


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> Who the hell brings a dog home from a pub though......seriously? x


There are many dogs rescued from less than perfect circumstances that live in family homes, without incident - they don't all go on to savage children.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lulus mum said:


> I taught Yr 3 children(7-8 yrs old)for almost 30 yrs.
> 
> I took early retirement aged 50 after coping with the restrictions and demands of the National Curriculum and the increasing frustrations of not being able to be have any choice in how to "read my class"and tailor my teaching to their interests and needs.
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing - it would have helped my grandson so much ! 
When I told him I was getting a dog, before the arrival of his mum's friends puppy, he said ' but dogs eat people '!! I was quick to reassure him that I had no intention of getting a child - eating dog, and he and Tango have a very special bond. Although she is quite alloof with a lot of people she really blooms when she's around him. It's a joy to watch them running down grassy banks together .


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't even go on FB its plastered everywhere !!!!! Although I agree with some bits others are ridiculous
Never EVER trust a dog with a child: Why ALL dogs are capable of killing | Mail Online

ETA http://www.robinkbennett.com/2013/08/19/why-supervising-dogs-and-kids-doesnt-work/


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Hazy81 said:


> The trainer / owner at my obedience school has a project called Woodys Way, where she takes her doges to schools and teaches children how to interact and read the dogs signals so they understand dog behaviours better. It's a great idea.
> woodysway


What a great project, the website alone is very informative.

Well done to all involved, we need more of this kind of thing


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> There are many dogs rescued from less than perfect circumstances that live in family homes, without incident - they don't all go on to savage children.


This is very true. When my OH was small [so about 40 years ago] his Grandad swapped a piano for a young Boxer with the landlord of the local pub. He was apparently a fantastic dog, and very much loved . . . . once Grandma got over the initial shock of her piano turning into a puppy


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

GlitterPup said:


> Rest In Peace little girl
> Does anybody know what happened to the dog?


According to the paper today, the dog is still alive.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Firedog said:


> According to the paper today, the dog is still alive.


If its true bearing in mind its the press, as far as Im aware or can remember
most cases in the past have been instant seizure and euthanasia or seem to be although I could be wrong.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If its true bearing in mind its the press, as far as Im aware or can remember
> most cases in the past have been instant seizure and euthanasia or seem to be although I could be wrong.


Apparently they are doing a string of forensic tests to try and establish what happened, some are complicated and cannot be done if the dog is dead. Well that is what it said in the paper. It did say that normally the animal would be euthanized straight away. Maybe there is more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If its true bearing in mind its the press, as far as Im aware or can remember
> most cases in the past have been instant seizure and euthanasia or seem to be although I could be wrong.


TBH I'd much rather they don't PTS straight away. I'd much rather they actually study the dogs behaviour and potential triggers for its action, which would help build a more informative picture on the given situation and those like them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> TBH I'd much rather they don't PTS straight away. I'd much rather they actually study the dogs behaviour and potential triggers for its action, which would help build a more informative picture on the given situation and those like them.


I would prefer this too makes a lot of sense, but what I was getting at although probably didn't explain it very well, is that this seems to not follow the usual immediate pattern which also seems to have been confirmed in the paper according to firedogs post ie seized and PTS. Which makes me think that there is maybe a lot more to it.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Do the papers know for certain that the dog in question had anything to do with the baby's death or are the just assuming it did as its been taken away
It does not say the dog bit the baby or lay on her and smother her or anything at all like that so I am totally confused now as to what happened to this poor 6 day old baby and it does not say where the mother was at the time either
Whatever happened its a terrible tragedy for the family Maybe more will be known when they have done the autopsy 
I cant imagine what the parents are going through now either


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't understand why it is taking so long for a post mortem to be done and the results issued. 

There is also not the anti-dog backlash that you usually see after such attacks - having a week off work I have watched a lot of daytime TV and even Loose Women had a sensible discussion about it!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

kirksandallchins said:


> I can't understand why it is taking so long for a post mortem to be done and the results issued.
> 
> There is also not the anti-dog backlash that you usually see after such attacks - having a week off work I have watched a lot of daytime TV and even Loose Women had a sensible discussion about it!


You missed Jeremy Vine on Radio 2. It's on iPlayer if you want to listen to it. I'd recommend not to, though. I had to turn it off simply because the uneducated rantings of someone clueless about dogs was sending me into a rage 

That said in general media there hasn't been a lot, I'd put that down to the dog in question not being a bull breed or banned type .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd say its because it's not a bullbreed :001_unsure: there was a tiny article in the paper yesterday about a family not euthanising a border collie when it bit their child. Imagine the outrage if it had been a staffy. Some people are screaming for dogs to be killed or increased breed bans but thankfully most people are being sensible.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the main reason for not much being mention by the anti dog brigade is mainly because there is so much uncertainty about what happened. While the dog wasn't a bull breed, it is still one of those 'wolf' breeds that many people freak at. So I am sure the media would find a way to use that for headlines. 

Also, in regards to the tiny article about the BC, there is a world of difference between a child being bitten, and a child being mauled to death. There are many bites from dogs, of all breeds, that do not make the papers. Usually it is the attacks that cause serious injury or death that make the national headlines. There are news articles of dog bites from various dog breeds if you search for them though.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Snoringbear said:


> You missed Jeremy Vine on Radio 2. It's on iPlayer if you want to listen to it. I'd recommend not to, though. I had to turn it off simply because the uneducated rantings of someone clueless about dogs was sending me into a rage
> 
> That said in general media there hasn't been a lot, I'd put that down to the dog in question not being a bull breed or banned type .


I just knew Jeremy Vine was going have this item. He does one every singe time one of these tragedies occurs. I learnt my lesson, i had already reset the radio that day in advance. Jeremy vine is normally quite a objective person, by you can kind of tell he has a preconceived idea about dogs, so it sometimes does affect his impartiality when he does these items


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> You missed Jeremy Vine on Radio 2. It's on iPlayer if you want to listen to it. I'd recommend not to, though. I had to turn it off simply because the uneducated rantings of someone clueless about dogs was sending me into a rage
> 
> That said in general media there hasn't been a lot, I'd put that down to the dog in question not being a bull breed or banned type .


I think it may have more to do with the fact that it hasn't officially been said that the dog was responsible. In every other case that I can remember, it has immediately been announced that the dog killed the ..... In this one it is being suspected of it.


----------

